# Pleated Shower Curtain Mod



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay - went to camping world today to get the pleated shower curtain for that mod. But guess what - I didn't measure before I went









So - I got the 48" and when I got home and measured - the tub is 36" wide.

I'm guessing I need to take this back and exchange it - but was wondering if anyone who had already done this mod has any advice.

Thanks!!

action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mj,

You will probably be fine. No matter what size you get, you are probably going to have to trim the horizontal frame members anyway (An expected step in the installation, outlined in the instructions). A size closer to the actual size would save a little material in the curtain, but unless your Camping World is nearby, I would not worry about it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I installed one. Yep, I'm pretty sure it was the 36" version. It was a pretty straightforward install, and man is it a lot nicer than the a curtain. I don't remember any specific trouble I had putting it in. Just had to cut the top and bottom track to fit, install them, then install the door itself.

Chet.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I was thinking this would be a great mod. My biggest question was is there still enough room in the shower? I was think Keystone put the shower curtain in so there was a bit more room to move around. If the pleated door is s bit flexible I guess it would be about the same.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You'll need the 36" version ideally. You'll only need to trim 3/4" or so to make it fit nice and tight. Sticking with the 48" will give you more pleats than you need, but you could try it if you don't care to return it.

Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

What about the other version Camping World shows that is a self squeegy model. Will it work for our TT's?

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...cfm?prodID=1756


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you keep the 48" curtain you will need to trim the top and bottom rails 12" more then the normal 3/4" you would need to trim from the 36" curtain. You can also trim off 1/4th of the pleats and put it together.

If CW is close go change it. If not the cost of gas would eat up any savings on a cheaper 36" curtain.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> If you keep the 48" curtain you will need to trim the top and bottom rails 12" more then the normal 3/4" you would need to trim from the 36" curtain. You can also trim off 1/4th of the pleats and put it together.
> 
> If CW is close go change it. If not the cost of gas would eat up any savings on a cheaper 36" curtain.
> [snapback]103674[/snapback]​


I only work about 3 miles from there - so I will go exchange it. Next time I will measure before I go shopping.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Geez, bummer JA! It was only a 50/50 guess but you picked the one I would have picked too! Ole' Murphy's Law at work again!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

chetlenox said:


> I installed one.Â Yep, I'm pretty sure it was the 36" version.Â It was a pretty straightforward install, and man is it a lot nicer than the a curtain.Â I don't remember any specific trouble I had putting it in.Â Just had to cut the top and bottom track to fit, install them, then install the door itself.
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]103632[/snapback]​


Hi, Chet!
Here's a possibility to give you more room in the shower. Doesn't sound too promising to me, but here it is! I did a search on google for 36" curved shower rod..........no such animal to be had, but they had 5' and 6'.
 [URL=http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/bro...50&skunum=30928][URL=]http://reserveamerica.campingworld.com/bro...50&skunum=30928
BTW, my brother's nickname is "Chet" from the guy on the news.......real name is "Chester, Jr.".
Back to the shower deal.....my 27RSDS has the steptub in it. My 6'6" son took one look at it and said, "mom, where's the keys to the truck?"







Actually, he got in the thing, first, but his head was sticking up into the skylight dome!!








Darlene action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OVTT said:


> What about the other version Camping World shows that is a self squeegy model. Will it work for our TT's?
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...cfm?prodID=1756
> [snapback]103653[/snapback]​


Yes, it will work....
My shower....









Just measure for height, I don't remember which one I got...I think it was the shorter one, for bathtubs.

Steve


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > What about the other version Camping World shows that is a self squeegy model. Will it work for our TT's?
> ...


Huntr70
You didn't give any comments on how you like it? or don't as the case may be.

Also to anyone/everyone... I know you caulk the frame to tub connections, but have you had to caulk any other areas of the tub to prevent leaking?

Dreamtimers


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

You will want to caulk the sides as well as the base of the curtain frame. But, AND THIS IS IMPORTANT, only caulk one side (preferably the outside) of the frame. You need to leave a path for any moisture that gets trapped between the frame and the tub/wall to escape.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Huntr70
> You didn't give any comments on how you like it? or don't as the case may be.
> 
> Also to anyone/everyone... I know you caulk the frame to tub connections, but have you had to caulk any other areas of the tub to prevent leaking?
> ...


It works good for us......2 kids, one 6 and one 12.

It keeps the water in where it is supposed to be, and no annoying curtain clinging to your legs.









So far, I have no complaints whatsoever.

Steve


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I installed the pleated shower curtain yesterday. The only thing left is to caulk it and seal the holes in the ceiling where the old shower curtain rail was attached. Pretty easy install.







We'll get to try it out when we head out for a week long trip next month.

By the way, there was a 'tip' mentioned in the directions about spraying some silicon lube in the metal track so that the curtain slides easier, boy, they were sure right! What a difference that made! Since I had the can of silicon spray in my hand, I went and attacked a bunch of other hinges on the camper. Now they are all nice and quiet again.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good job, I am sure you will enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

when you're done, don't toss out the curtain. Take the rail and mount to the ceiling next to the bathroom door. This way you can slide the curtain and open the bathroom door and actaully have a lot more room. My wife loves this as she is the only girl in the family.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is the next major mod on the list
hope you it goes smooth for you Jean Ann
You'll have to take pics of it and post them

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed one of the pleated shower doors this past Sunday....

It was alot easier than I thought it would be. Haven't taken a shower in it yet but if the shower curtain doesn't stick to me it will be a big plus.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

One of the easiest and to me the best mods that can be done.

I regret not doing it sooner.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------

